# Betta Issues



## fishi91 (Mar 21, 2008)

OK so now i have him happily situated in his 10 gal. I am getting him a few tetra friends today and tommorrow (depending on how nicely he gets along with the first few). I think everything is going great but i was reading a betta article about fin rot and now im worried he has it. My betta is dark red and with a purplish red body but his tail fin has always had this black outline on the rims of it. Also for about a mm inwards from the black rim there is a slight translucent part too. Im worried but for the week that i have had him it hasnt gotten any worse :/ (if i assume that it is fin rot). 
Do you think that it is fin rot?
If it is, how much aquarium salt should i add to the 10 gal?
Will the salt affect the tetras?
Thank you for any advice


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Can you post a pic of him? Some Bettas just have that black or dark coloring on their tails and its not fin rot.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If the fins are getting smaller, you need to worry. But fins that were damaged in the past can grow back with different color or no color. Try to gets pics a few days apart to see if anything is changing.


----------



## fishi91 (Mar 21, 2008)

My camera is terrible (i tried taking pictures earlier today) but i will try my best to get some up here.
Thank you for the input


----------



## fishi91 (Mar 21, 2008)

Update:
I know for certain he has fin rot, because pieces of his tail disappeared out of nowhere! So i have him in a hospital tank with a little salt and lots of hiding places. I hope he gets better soon


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Finrot is a disease. Sometimes it will get better with just clean water, but I would suggest treatment.


----------

